# Archery Ranges



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I just started school at NDSU and I am looking for a place to shoot my bow. I looking for just an outside range. Are there any around?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/

Give this a look


----------

